# compass calibration



## south_shore_vw (May 19, 2003)

Has anyone had a problem with the compass pointing in the wrong direction, even after calibrating it? Ie you *know* you're heading south, but the compass says west or something to that effect....


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: compass calibration (south_shore_vw)*

Have you tried a manual calibration rather than the automatic calibration? MA looks like it is bordering on 11 to 12.


----------



## south_shore_vw (May 19, 2003)

yeah, we've done that too....


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (south_shore_vw)*

solar flares?


----------



## cgmb16 (Jul 22, 2003)

I have been needing to calibrate my compass because it is off. How do I know which zone I am in. I live in Birmingham.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (cgmb16)*



















_Modified by spockcat at 6:30 PM 1-26-2004_


----------



## winesci (Sep 30, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Thanks for the details. Although I have not needed to calibrate the compass, it is interesting to at least know in which "zone" I am currently located, if I ever need it.
You are an amazing source of information.
Ron


----------



## liv2ryd (Oct 13, 2002)

*Re: (winesci)*

Thanks for putting the compass zone map in - I couldn't find it in my treg owner's manual - where is it?


----------



## henry14 (Nov 8, 2003)

Where is the OK button?
I live in Boca Raton Fl. Is that zone 8 or 9?
Thanks-Henry


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: (henry14)*

Excellent question. I think Boca Raton might just barely be in zone 9, but the other 95% of the state of Florida is in zone 8. I'd go for 8, unless all your travel is on 95 from West Palm Beach to Boca. It's been a while, but I believe you push the button furthest to the right to indicate OK. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (liv2ryd)*

It isn't in the manual. That's another reason why VW put it in a TSB. It is in my Dodge truck manual though.


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

hehe i was told that to calibrate the compass on the Audi A4 manually, make 3 SHARP right turns. haha i guess the touareg is more high tech.








-christina


----------



## liv2ryd (Oct 13, 2002)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_It isn't in the manual. That's another reason why VW put it in a TSB. It is in my Dodge truck manual though.

Yea, it's in my Escalade manual, too. I guess that would've worked for the treg as well, the compass zones wouldn't change by make of vehicle








So, how does one access TSBs for treg? Is there a secret handshake or what....
Thanks


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (liv2ryd)*

This one was faxed to me by a fantastic central California dealers on this site.


----------



## Fritter (Feb 26, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Thanks for the detailed map, the '05 owners manual has the map but it is impossible to tell where Chicago is. Now I know, 8.


----------

